# Picture thread for the 2nd reaper 2016



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's where to post your teaser and gift pictures!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

this was on page 2 can't have that!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Back on page 2 so bumping.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

any body getting any teasers yet?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh no you don't! You can't hang out on page 2


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have a teaser ready to mail


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Victim


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Ohhh, pictures are starting!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh no!!! not page two!!!!!!!! BUMP!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thinking and plotting for a teaser to mail but in the meantime here is something for you to think about. 








The Wicked Witch is watching YOU. It might be you...or you....or....even you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love me some wicked witch!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

What no teasers yet?!?


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

bump. can't have this on page 2!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

What? Page 2?!? This cannot be!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I got a teaser!!!! Omg reaper. I love what you wrote!!! "Just in case your eyes close early... Here is the fare for the boat man."


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm nearly done hunting, victim. But don't relax just yet. I still have a few curses, er, gifts to conjure up next. Here's a teeny tiny teaser but remember, I'm still watching...


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Victim, I worked hard today, trying to get the creepy vibe and texture. I am pleased with these creations. So pleased we may have to fight over them. Bwa-ha-haaaaaa.........


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

ok fellow reapers and crafters i need thoughts on a good glue. im trying to stick plastic to metal and the hot glue gun just doesn't cut it, i have scored the metal so the glue had something to hold to but still not good enough. as soon as i figure this out i can ship it out to my victim!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I got my first teaser ever!!!!! I actually saw the card and thought "why would someone use my address as the return address?" It never crossed my mind it was from the reaper. What a fun surprise.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Somebody's getting reaped on Wednesday.....  Just surrendered 3 boxes to Fedex. Hurry up Wednesday!!!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

SilentRaven said:


> ok fellow reapers and crafters i need thoughts on a good glue. im trying to stick plastic to metal and the hot glue gun just doesn't cut it, i have scored the metal so the glue had something to hold to but still not good enough. as soon as i figure this out i can ship it out to my victim!


My go to is always E6000. Not sure if it works for plastic to metal though. You may need to go to the hardware store and ask for something there.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

SilentRaven said:


> ok fellow reapers and crafters i need thoughts on a good glue. im trying to stick plastic to metal and the hot glue gun just doesn't cut it, i have scored the metal so the glue had something to hold to but still not good enough. as soon as i figure this out i can ship it out to my victim!


I use a glue called Amazing Quick Hold , I think I got it at Hobby Lobby ( its a purple tube with yellow and white writing). I have used it to glue metal to glass and plastic. I use it on my potion bottles ect. It will probably work for you, it grabs really fast. and what hopelesslyinsane said, E6000 is always a good choice too,


----------



## The Great Pumpkin (Aug 16, 2014)

finally getting in the spirit!!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

ok, lets bump this back up to page 1 so it's easier to find...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I forgot to put the card I had made out to my Victim in the box shipped out sunday. hmm The flying monkeys from FedEx will be delivering Thursday


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My gosh, so many of you have mailed already and I'm hoping to be ready to mail by the deadline.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I made a teaser but I haven't mailed it yet. At the rate I'm going I'll probably mail it at the same time as the actual package!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a wonderful teaser card but it is still in the car. It had an adorable witch on it. Please excuse me dear Reaper for taking so long to thank you. I will get the card tomorrow and share a picture of it. I pulled myself out of the huge boot cast last Thursday and now see that was a mistake. We had a class reunion over the weekend and I was up way to much and have not been able to walk much since Saturday. Tonight I am going to get some work done on a rescue reaper and on my Vic for this SR, too.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

LOL! I am probably not going to ship til deadline as well. We've got an annual fall trip coming up this weekend, so I'm in the midst of decorating, packing & making some Reaper stuff. Plus I saw something on Etsy for my Victim & couldn't stop thinking about it, so I ordered it but I'm not sure how quickly it will get here. 

To my own Reaper - I will be out of town this coming weekend, so if you don't hear from me, please don't worry! I'll make sure a neighbor keeps their eyes open for any packages. 

To my Victim - I might just squeak in on the deadline, but never worry that I have forgotten you or that I'm not watching! I'll still have my eye on YOU while I'm away!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> My gosh, so many of you have mailed already and I'm hoping to be ready to mail by the deadline.


Same here Lizzyborden, I am worried about getting it mailed on time. I had to re-make one of my items and although I made progress on it today it has to dry for a day, then after the next step it will have to dry another day, and that is all before the final step that will need to dry a day also. I just hope it all goes well. If it does go well, I will be able to get it mailed just days before the deadline.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Picked up my first bought item yesterday. I'm still working on my crafted things.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Checked on what I left to dry yesterday and it is still wet. Now I am getting worried about the deadline. This just has to dry. Maybe if I use the blow dryer.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Magic wands
Ingredients
1 (15 ounce) package pretzel rods
1 (16 ounce) container prepared vanilla frosting

1/2 cup sprinkles or colored sugar for decoration
Directions
Dip each pretzel rod into frosting, not quite half way. Roll in sprinkles to coat the frosting. Abracadabra, you have a magic wand!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey what is this doing on page 2?

Oh I know... there are no new teasers!!!!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I sent a teaser out but I don't think it's made it there yet. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see the teasers


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Getting a teaser in the mail tomorrow!! I Promise!!! (finally got a new printer)


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

to whomever is my reaper I did get a teaser card while in the midst of preparing for a long weekend road trip. I'm back now and promise to get a photo of my card up in the daylight.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Packages have been delivered!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Halloweena, dang it was not for me!!! lol


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry Printersdevil, but I was Halloweena's very lucky victim! Oh my goodness, I about died of shock when I got home late tonight and found 3 packages stacked up on my front porch! I love everything! And I PROMISE I will post pictures tomorrow, as soon as the sun comes up and I can get some good lighting in here. Promise!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We need to get this party started. Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! We want pictures!!!

Well, at least we know they are coming soon. Woooohooooo Pretty Little Nightmare was Reaped and we will have some tomorrow. 

So, in the meantime, here is a little teaser.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok, well Photoshop is being stupid at the moment. So I'll have to resize the photo's later when I get home from work. Sorry! Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Gorewhore (Sep 23, 2015)

This looks like so much fun! How do I sign up for the next one guys?!?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Did any packages come in the mail today? They should start arriving soon, we are coming up on the deadline.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you again to Halloweena! What a wonderful reap! I love it all!

Ok! Drum roll please!

First up are these awesome JOL's! Look at the one on the left, rockin' a party hat and all! I had to stop myself from putting him out with the JOL's that Blue Czarina made for me until I took pictures...it was really hard! 








Next, we have these pretty glass ornaments and this neat little metal JOL bucket! 








Then there's this really cool wooden Trick Or Treat sign!








Here we have another cute little sign, along with some really cute fabric ornaments, and you can also see the pretty banner in the background too!








Here are some cute little wooden ornaments








Oh, and how cute is this card!?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was reaped after 2 super long days of teaching and then having to do conferences until 8 both nights!
There was no name in the box so I'm not sure who to thank. Everything is so cute which means my daughter will run off with it to decorate her room. However she will have to fight me for the skeleton hand barrette that totally made me laugh!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

just another little teaser for a very special victim.








Ooops, that is not always a good thing!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice reaps.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Some nice reaps so far!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

got home for lunch and got excited as i saw a box sitting there but it was not for me. it was for my mom, but surprise! she ordered me a skelly dog from oriental trading! so it was kinda a secret reap after all, lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, printersdevil, that's too funny!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

SilentRaven, I love those kinds of surprises. During the last few Halloweens Lil Ghouliette has been surprising me too. This year she got me fog juice, a rear projector and some solar lighting. I absolutely lover her surprises.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well it is getting close to the bottom of the page again so I will bump this to the top.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

if anyone is looking for some coffin stuffers, AC Moore has all their halloween items 40-50% off!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I mailed out a teaser for my victim a few days ago. I should be mailing the package tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Let's see what goody I can use as a teaser for my super victim...










Hmmm...starting to see a pattern here??????? Just follow the yellow brick road and see where it leads you....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I might or might not of sent a teaser..... hummmm we shall see


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Grrrr-age... wanted my package to head out on Friday because I remembered Monday was a Holiday... dang Columbus.... it's not like he was the guy who founded the new world or anything... wasn't that a Viking or was it the Chinese.... Guess it depends on the coast. 

Anyway had trouble getting one item to do what I wanted it too... Still not what I hoped for, Sorry Victim. Got it all boxed up and ready for the mad postal folks to speed it on it's way.... I hope you like.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I got reaped! I can't figure out who my reaper is, but thank you so much! I got a cute pail, 3 packs of spider web, a bowl, Halloween 1, 2, and 3dvds, popcorn, a tombstone, 2 packs of cups, and my favorite. ..3 games!!! I really wanted to be able to play winking murder at our party but my printer is not working. Well they not only printed that for me, but two other awesome games. I can't even explain how excited I am. Thank you again dear reaper. You made my day.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Put my bowl to good use already.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooooh nice reaps already!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping this so my victim will find it.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I got a teaser! I just got back from a weekend camping trip and I have to run out the door already to go to a family dinner, so i'll post a picture a little later. In the mean time, thank you Reaper!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Just a lil teaser pic, dear victim 
One of the many goodies in the box that will be headed your way this week!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just printed off my labels so someone should be getting one of my pumpkins soon and maybe a painting or two.....


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Victim, your package is ready! Just need to mail it.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG Sending out a spell to make that come my way!!! It's gorgeous and they are only wrapped up!!!! That will be one very lucky victim I believe!!!

Great job on the packaging!!!




tzgirls123 said:


> Just a lil teaser pic, dear victim
> One of the many goodies in the box that will be headed your way this week!!!
> 
> View attachment 350305


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Victim,

It is sadly a holiday. which I forgot... so your package(s) should ship out soon.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I came home late last night to find a sweet little teaser in my mailbox! We were at a yearly Halloween/Fall event over the weekend & my kids were asleep in the car when we got home, so I wanted to wait until today to open it. I will post pictures this evening & thank you so much, Reaper! We got a lovely sinister sign, stickers & goodies for the kiddos - including 2 skull bracelets that they are over the moon for! They have them on today while we are setting up the cemetery fencing & gravestones in our yard, and they have been showing them off to the neighbor kids. 

Photos to come soon & thanks again for the happy surprise!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh man things are being shipped, pictures are going up! It's all so exciting. Can't wait to receive mybreap and for my victim to get theirs


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Sent my victims package out tonight via FedEx, should be there in 2 days! However, I got it all boxed up and got to FedEx and realized I forgot to include my card! Ugh! Sorry victim!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Pretty Little Nighmare, you are not the only one. I forgot to add my card to the box so I sent it the day after I sent the box.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I forgot to post this, but I got a very pretty card as a teaser. It has a velvety-like texture and I keep petting it. I'll post pics when my camera batteries are charged. Thanks reaper!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping this back to the first page.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got an adorable card from reaper today. I wish I could figure out who it is. Anyone want to step forward?









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

So i got Reaped today! I was a bit worried when i first saw the condition of the box, but everything inside was fine!





















So i got a lot of nice things. a few strings of skeleton garland, which i just happened to be looking for more of! some big rubber spiders, some bloody gel window clings, zombie crossing tape, halloween coasters, a skull, a skull on a pedestal, a finger full of bubbles, some gummy body parts ( i love gummies! good call reaper) and some green and purple black light spiderwebs. My reaper did include a note, but no name!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

My dear reaper, I'm sorry it took me so long to get to the post office. Like many of us, this month is a little packed. Thank you for the card. I'll post a picture of your note soon.
Dearest victim, sooooon, very soon your package will be on the way. The Post Master is taking her lunch or it would have already been on its way.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

as promised a photo of my teaser card... thanks again reaper...


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

yay the reapings are coming in!!!

Victim... oct 13th or maybe the 17th... or maybe neither or both or a different day... I don't kn ow my husband mailed the package!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Box is ready to go... Because of my knee situation I didn't leave the house today. I will ship it tomorrow!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I WAS REAPED!
........................................................
......................................................................

OMG OMG OMG!!

THANK YOU so much Kloey!! Love it all so much, everything is perfect! I have admired your corpsed pieces in other secret reapers and I have always wanted one! Now I have TWO and I am ecstatic! I love the paintings, so fabulous, and the pillow and wreath are amazing! I want to thank you so much for focusing on handmade stuff, I did ask for that specifically because I love the talent of our members and these original pieces mean so much to me. Thank you! I adore the spider lantern and candle too, gonna test him out TONIGHT, lol.

Here are pics...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome reap Beyondbzr! LOVE the corpsed pumpkin a lot but like you said everything is very nice.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

that corpsed pumpkin is awesome!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I received this note from my Reaper today...and on my birthday! You're the best and I can't wait!!!! Thanks!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Had this all ready to send today, dear victim....but got to the post office and found out it would be $78-$152 to send.....I will have to repackage a lil more creatively in smaller boxes....so it will be going out tomorrow instead....be on the look out for a few packages


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Got a teaser today! So excited!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

byondbzr...wow!!! What a great reap! I love, love, live everything you got!!! I absolutely love hand made items!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

kloey74 said:


> I was reaped after 2 super long days of teaching and then having to do conferences until 8 both nights!
> There was no name in the box so I'm not sure who to thank. Everything is so cute which means my daughter will run off with it to decorate her room. However she will have to fight me for the skeleton hand barrette that totally made me laugh!!!


Well for sure you won't have to worry about her running off with your spider reaps!! LOL Hey it was great seeing you today and Sounds like you need to light a fire under MR Q to get moving.LOL I could send over my helpers they did great last week end. The little guy was awesome and very helpful.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

You are so very welcome! I love getting victims that I can make things for. Crafting is my stress relief so I look for any reason to get out the paints, supplies, and smelly modge podge!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Haunted Nana--I love that I have a member I can talk to in person!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

byondbzr said:


> I WAS REAPED!
> ........................................................
> ......................................................................
> 
> ...


What a cool lantern!

And those pictures!! Original, seasonal, and cute!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's a teaser for my victim.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My victim Skullie posted her pictures in the sign up discussion thread. Everything arrived in one piece and this is what I was most concerned about.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Victim, your tracking number says your package was delivered! I'm so excited for you to open it!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

SilentRaven said:


> So i got Reaped today! I was a bit worried when i first saw the condition of the box, but everything inside was fine!
> View attachment 352521
> 
> View attachment 352529
> ...


I'll go ahead and out myself as your reaper 

Jiminy Cricket, what did they do to that box? It was definitely intact when I sent it! 

Anyway, glad you liked everything. I love gummy candy, too!


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Getting excited. I received a card in the mail today that my package is on its way. Can't wait.

My package to my reaper was delivered today.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Just got home from work to be surprised by my Reaper gift awaiting me. Thank you Pretty Little Nightmare! Pretty Little Nightmare was overly generous with a wonderful selection of gifts. My friend who is visiting, said it was like watching a little girl opening her gifts at Christmas time. 

The first thing I saw was a skeleton garland with six skeletons on it. Most everything else was wrapped in so much black bubble wrap that there was no chance of breakage and I had to really work to get into the gifts. One of the gifts was a Halloween pen and sticky note pad and I opened it up so that I could write everything down so I wouldn't forget anything. There is a kitchen witch with a very long nose that can hang over my sink. There is a pumpkin that I think I will put on my bathroom window sill, a purple witch with light up eyes whose face is very detailed, 3 jack-o-lantern votive candle holders with different mouths, a winking pumpkin girl, table/candle scatter, 4 felt spiderweb coasters, a sign that says "15 minute broom parking violators will be toad" with two hooks for brooms, a double wall tumbler that says RIP Ted & Buried, a silver metal spider bowl, a battery operated witch candle that has glitter moving inside the candle, a metal jack-o-lantern flat pail to hang on the wall, a sign to hang on my door that says "Welcome friends and family", and a ceramic dish that has a cat face on top of a jack-o-lantern on top of a skelly face totem pole fashion. 

Everything is wonderful and I haven't seen any of it before other than the garland. Pretty Little Nightmare must have a great selection of stores from which to shop that are a lot different from what I have in my area. Feel free to post pictures if you took any, PLN. I will see if I can take some with my friends camera, maybe that will work better than my phone. If I am successful, pictures will come tomorrow.

I am going back home now to admire my gifts and see how I want to arrange them.

Thank you so much you did a great job choosing things for me.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I got a box!!! 
And WOW!!!

It had this amazingly beautiful top hat inside















There was a note that said to lift the top - and there was a picture albulm inside! Here's the cool thing - the wife and I were just discussing that we needed to get the pictures from our Hallowedding last year into some sort of albulm - and now we have a perfect one!!






















Thank you so much, Skullie!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nmcnary17 your victim moonwitchkitty (Sarah) receive your wonderful Reap today. She was having trouble getting on the Forum tonight. She asked for one of us to let you know it arrived and she loves everything. From what she said it was a huge hit with Adain and Gabriel, too. She will get on here as soon as possible.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been reaped !!
Such a lucky ghoul ♥♥ Thank you Reaper!! The boys took off with most of the bugs, so you made their day too.  I would have posted last night, but i was having issues with the forum.. LOve everything. the rat made me laugh. ♥ thank you so much,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is my cool teaser card from my Reaper. I LOVE witches. It is just perfect.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Some get a stuff in this thread!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Candy Creature said:


> Just got home from work to be surprised by my Reaper gift awaiting me. Thank you Pretty Little Nightmare! Pretty Little Nightmare was overly generous with a wonderful selection of gifts. My friend who is visiting, said it was like watching a little girl opening her gifts at Christmas time.
> 
> The first thing I saw was a skeleton garland with six skeletons on it. Most everything else was wrapped in so much black bubble wrap that there was no chance of breakage and I had to really work to get into the gifts. One of the gifts was a Halloween pen and sticky note pad and I opened it up so that I could write everything down so I wouldn't forget anything. There is a kitchen witch with a very long nose that can hang over my sink. There is a pumpkin that I think I will put on my bathroom window sill, a purple witch with light up eyes whose face is very detailed, 3 jack-o-lantern votive candle holders with different mouths, a winking pumpkin girl, table/candle scatter, 4 felt spiderweb coasters, a sign that says "15 minute broom parking violators will be toad" with two hooks for brooms, a double wall tumbler that says RIP Ted & Buried, a silver metal spider bowl, a battery operated witch candle that has glitter moving inside the candle, a metal jack-o-lantern flat pail to hang on the wall, a sign to hang on my door that says "Welcome friends and family", and a ceramic dish that has a cat face on top of a jack-o-lantern on top of a skelly face totem pole fashion.
> 
> ...


h

You're very welcome, I'm glad you liked everything! I sent the skeleton garland thinking maybe you could use the little skellies for some type of haunted fairy garden. I taped up your box and forgot to include the card that explained that  
The kitchen witch I sent is legit, she's vintage. I got her at an estate sale. And I did indeed take pictures for you, so I'll try and upload them tonight!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I received this wonderful package in the mail on yesterday!!!! EVERYTHING is sooooo ME! I can't thank you enough!!! I love the vintage towel and thanks for the halloween Shopkins...I never could find them! Of course I love all of the Peanuts stuff!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was Reaped!!! Thank you so much SneakyKid. 

First was the awesome box. Waiti g on my porch when I got home. There were two but the Reaper one was very noticeable!

Here is the awesome box and contents to follow


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

SneakyKid definitely is sneaky. When I opened the box each item was wrapped and number. Each had a note to go with the number. 

The note on the top of the packages said: "The witching hour is so. To be here. Follow the numbers, you've nothing to FEAR!

Package 1 note said: "If you are waiting for a sign here it is" Inside were these round wood signs. I had these on my list and they will be used for TOTers to know what is at each table.

Packages 2-5 are next


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

To continue my fantastic Reap from SneakyKid here are the other gifts. Package two said: "Just wanded to help" and there were a dozen wands! Again this was on my list. I am still making wands to give TOTers 

package 3 said: "I'm a Pun King and was this. Love love the metal pumpkin candle holder
.
Next is my favorite! I have numerous thing pinned that I wanted to make for my wizards and witches. A main thing I wanted was something with an illusion of fire for them to hold in their hand.

SneakyKid made me not one but 4! They are puffs of orange and red sheer material with flickering battery lights. They are so cool. Thank you so much!!!

This package note stated: "Liar, liar hands on fire?" This cracked me up!!!

The final package said: "Hats off to you and your Haunt! It was this awesome woodenwitch hat with a spider and black cat on it.

Thank you so much for a wonderful Reap and doing some great specific things from my want list for the year! I am editing to add a better photo of the wizard had flame


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet was reaped today!!! I'm under house quarantine for shingles, so I got to listen to her squealing over everything via phone. <3 She sent me photos to post. 









This super cute sign is going on the front porch with the pumpkin hoard. 









Awesome serving set we can use for our Halloween party.









Adorable crocheted Jack skeleton coasters!! (love love love!)









A gaggle of eyeballs that are going to go in a vase with some moss and be super spooky. :3 (Ghouliet was most excited about these!)









And a bag of candy corn that is going to be a significant part of my lunch tomorrow. :9

There was also some pumpkin soap, but I didn't get sent a solo photo of that. 









All together photo with a bonus cat! Hi Winston!

This was a great reap. Thanks, Queen of Spades!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG! I've been reaped! My husband and I came home from lunch and found a box on the porch. He jokingly said "What did you buy now". When I picked up the box it said You've Been Reaped!

Inside I found some really wonderful things. THANK YOU so very MUCH, Queen of Spades. You really must have read my list and visited my Resurrection Vale Cemetery Facebook page because everything is so perfect. 

There was:

A Halloween Card... Happy Hauntings, your secret reaper Queen of Spades

A pump jar of full moon oranges Halloween Soap.

A burlap pouch with Jack Skellington Coasters Queen of Spades crocheted for me.

A Sign saying " You're Never Too Old For Free Candy I saw a sign similar to this at At Home but when I went back to buy it they were sold out. I am tickled pink to own it now. It will be going by my front entry.

An Aluminum Serving Set with Skeleton Handles, These will be great to use at my annual Halloween Party, they are Perfect

A Bag of Candy Corn (Lil GHouliettes Favorite)

And last but not least Nine Hand Made Eye Balls. I LOVE these and want to know how you made them. I have a large container that holds a large clear glass vase. It has claw feet and I am going to put the eyeballs in that along with some moss and display them on my table. 


I sent pictures off to Lil GHouliette and she will be posting them for me. Thank you so much for the wonderful reaping.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Omg Omg Omg I got the most amazing reap today from windborn! I was literally gasping as I opened each thing (my daughter said "your reaction totally made MY day" and walked out. Here's the goods:

Cute Halloween box:








That housed these amazingly cool glasses: (did I mention I LOVE ouija boards? They were even my party invitation this year!)








Then these spiderwebs and blinking eyeball. Perfect for the haunted house we are having!








These misc. Items: (too cute)








Then this awesome potion book/box:








That held the most amazing wands and potion bottle necklaces: (where did you find the awesome sticks?!:








The next was almost creepy- I have picked this up 3 times at Ross because I loved it so much and ended up putting it back for budget reasons. Last time I went it was gone. And now it's mine! 








And finally- I screamed when I opened this- it's one of the very first things I pinned on my pinterest Halloween page but never got around to making because I hate spray paint. I LOVE IT!!!!!!








Windborn, you are a Halloween rockstar.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so glad you liked everything!! 
The wands were made from vines and branches I cut in my yard. The really curvy ones are wisteria and the straighter pieces are crepe myrtle and virginia creeper.
The snake wreath was too much fun to make! I did one for us as well - already scared a neighbor who came to the door!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

mb24 said:


> I received this wonderful package in the mail on yesterday!!!! EVERYTHING is sooooo ME! I can't thank you enough!!! I love the vintage towel and thanks for the halloween Shopkins...I never could find them! Of course I love all of the Peanuts stuff!


I'm so glad you like your stuff! I was worried because we have different tastes so I tried to get a little bit of everything. Happy birthday, too!

Btw I got one the Shopkins at Bed Bath & Beyond. They had them behind the counter when I asked. Someone had called the store and asked them to hold ALL of them. Since the person was late picking them up they let me buy one saying they clearly didn't want them that bad, lol.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am going to look for something to use as a little filler because my container is so large but these eye balls are great. Thanks Queen of Spades.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I just checked and my victims package has been delivered! I hope they like everything!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got soo excited that I got a notice we have a package at the PO... dang it all... it was only my new Cemetery banner from Shidigz...


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Ghouliet, I am so glad you liked everything. I had a lot of fun putting this reaping together and making things for you. Happy Hauntings!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I was Reaped!!! Thank you so much SneakyKid.


YAYAYAY!! I'm glad you liked it and that it arrived in one piece. It was even a day early! 



Vsalz said:


> Omg Omg Omg I got the most amazing reap today from windborn! I was literally gasping as I opened each thing (my daughter said "your reaction totally made MY day" and walked out. Here's the goods:
> 
> Cute Halloween box:
> 
> ...


Cute box and neat potions book!



Ghouliet said:


> My victim Skullie posted her pictures in the sign up discussion thread. Everything arrived in one piece and this is what I was most concerned about.


That is amazing!! Did you make all that or get inspiration on Pinterest??



Windborn said:


> I got a box!!!
> And WOW!!!
> 
> It had this amazingly beautiful top hat inside
> ...


Super cool reap!! I'm impressed by all that.



mb24 said:


> I received this wonderful package in the mail on yesterday!!!! EVERYTHING is sooooo ME! I can't thank you enough!!! I love the vintage towel and thanks for the halloween Shopkins...I never could find them! Of course I love all of the Peanuts stuff!


The towel and Peanuts are lovely!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Here are the items I sent to Candy Creature


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I was reaped!!!!!!!! Silent Raven! So happy!!! Everything arrived safe and sound!!!

First a crow to add to my murder!!! I love skeleton animals and the crow fits in so nicely. A skeleton. A motion sensor rat. Some very pretty skull ribbon and a pirate bag. 








Then some AMAZING spiders. I fell so in love with these. Silent Raven. Did you make these?!? They are fantastic!!








Last but certainly not least! I asked for skull candle scones or chandelier or candle holder. And silent Raven delivered!!!








Edit: Duplicate pictures


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I LOVE those spiders! If they are handmade I request a tutorial!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Wickedwench said:


> I was reaped!!!!!!!! Silent Raven! So happy!!! Everything arrived safe and sound!!!
> 
> First a crow to add to my murder!!! I love skeleton animals and the crow fits in so nicely. A skeleton. A motion sensor rat. Some very pretty skull ribbon and a pirate bag.
> View attachment 355826
> ...


So glad you liked everything. i had a lot of fun making your candle holder. i hope everything stayed glued on during transit (i tried so many types of glue). is the little scorpion still on the back? The spiders could be hand made but if so i didn't make them, they were originally my moms from years ago but then she gave them to me. but i never ended up using them each year they sat alone in the box unused. So I am very glad you like them!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes everything stayed attached to the candle holder.
It's going to be in our treasure pile to light it up! inside the treasure chest.

I love that the spiders have a story!!! They are going to be out year round  You definitely found them a great home. You also inspired my husband to figure out how to make them!

Thank you again!




SilentRaven said:


> So glad you liked everything. i had a lot of fun making your candle holder. i hope everything stayed glued on during transit (i tried so many types of glue). is the little scorpion still on the back? The spiders could be hand made but if so i didn't make them, they were originally my moms from years ago but then she gave them to me. but i never ended up using them each year they sat alone in the box unused. So I am very glad you like them!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> I LOVE those spiders! If they are handmade I request a tutorial!


My husband wants to try and recreate! So if we can we will do a step by step


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm glad everybody likes the Vintage Spyders the ones you have Wicked wench could use a little TLC missing legs a few of them and antenna. So if you figure out how to make them maybe you can fix those ones a bit


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I have been remiss in posting! I previously posted that my Reaper had sent me a fun teaser & that I would post photos that day. Unfortunately, with being out of town last weekend, my 2 year old son caught some kind of a bug & has been sick, so I've mostly been caught up with him and away from the computer. 

I'm sorry to be late, but here's the great sign & sticker goodies from our Reaper that we got as a teaser!









Also, to my own Victim, I apologize for shipping your box past the deadline. This is the first time I have ever shipped late, but with my son being sick, I haven't left the house. The box is ready & will go out today or tomorrow morning. Thank you so much for your patience & I hope it is worth the wait for you!!!! 









Now I'm off to catch up on the photos!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got reaped!! A big huge thanks to* byondbzr* for the fantastic gift (and awesome wrapping!) Each individual item was wrapped neatly in tissue paper and wrapped in festive ribbon and had the cutest little bats!







The headstone will go great in the cemetery!







One can never have too much creepy cloth or spider webs!







The spiders were scattered thru the whole box and the little wooden headstone stickers will look great in the apothecary. The earrings are perfect, because I just started "earrings of the day" posts on Instagram!! 







OMG - love these headstones! I never thought to add embellishments on the ones I have, so these will stand out!







This fabulous skeleton is wearing one of the many ribbons from the box. 







This is really awesome - it's the coolest little box of fangs with watermelon flavored "blood" - can't wait to try them out!







Finally - my cats are going crazy over the tissue paper....especially little Miss Maddie here. She was checking out the box before I could even open it and has claimed all wrapping for herself. 








Thank you again!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Aww, very glad I made Miss Maddie's day! She is so pretty! Very happy you like everything! I have never done anything like the stones before, and I was pretty stoked how they came out!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was Reaped!! Thank you Lisa48317 ! I love everything you so kindly picked out for me!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

We have been gone all day but got a notice that I have a package at the PO. So hoping I can get the little up and get out of here early enough to get there by 10:15 when they close. I will be late getting home tomorrow too as we will be sorting out stuff at my grandma's house. Tomorrow would have been my grandma's 90th birthday and will be tough, but I'm sure my reaping will cheer me up. 

Little one had another follow-up with the cardiologist today and he's very pleased! We don't go back for nine months and if her EKG and echo look good then, she'll only have to go once a year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great news about your little one, Lizzy.

Loving all the pics for the Reaps. This is so much fun.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Wicked wench I'd love to see a pic of how the candle holder fit into your treasure pile


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pretty Little Nightmare that kitchen witch is awesome! I am so envious of it. You better keep your kitchen window locked Candy Creature!!!!


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I been reaper. Thank you so much....love it all. The jars are awesome! Thank you!


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Anoth






[ATTACH=CON


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

You are welcome. So glad you like everything! Looks like your boys are having fun.


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Phantasm said:


> I just checked and my victims package has been delivered! I hope they like everything!


Yes...thank you! I was running late from work then went to a soccer game so I didn't get a chance to get my mail until today. Love everything's. I already have the witch on a cross tombstone in my yard. Did a great job. Thank you!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Great reaps!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checking in to let my reaper know that I just picked up my package. Will post pictures tonight when I'm back home!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Pretty Little Nightmare that kitchen witch is awesome! I am so envious of it. You better keep your kitchen window locked Candy Creature!!!!


Kitchen window is locked tight. Nobody is getting my kitchen witch or anything else that Pretty Little Nightmare sent me!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> h
> 
> You're very welcome, I'm glad you liked everything! I sent the skeleton garland thinking maybe you could use the little skellies for some type of haunted fairy garden. I taped up your box and forgot to include the card that explained that
> The kitchen witch I sent is legit, she's vintage. I got her at an estate sale. And I did indeed take pictures for you, so I'll try and upload them tonight!


Thank you again, and thank you for the special gift of posting the pictures. I have been having difficulties with the website locking up on me which is most likely the fault of my computer rather than the website itself. Just logging in takes me fifteen minutes lately. I had a feeling that you was the reason that you got me the skellies and that is what I am going to do for next year. Since I am so far behind on everything this year, for now I will just use them as garland as I make my plans.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

More really nice reaps. I so enjoy seeing them all.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I was reaped today! Thank you, Vsalz--you did an amazing job! When I got home from the grocery store, all four kids were jumping up and down because they had been waiting on me to get home and open it. I've let them look at some of the reaper gifts (and help with the one I did), so they've been anticipating it for awhile.

Y'all. These items had an incredible amount of detail. I don't feel like the pictures capture exactly how intricate and AWESOME it all looks! I LOVE it all, Vsalz! You put a lot of work into all of it and it definitely is even better than I had imagined.  I think next year we're going to make our entire mantle devoted to Harry Potter stuff, with these items front and center.

In case you can't see in the pictures, let me list for you what all we got:

-Golden Snitch in a shadowbox
-Incredibly detailed and authentic looking potion labels inside a gorgeous wooden box
-Spell book, with the spells actually detailed inside the book
-Harry Potter glasses, and a letter to attend Hogwarts
-Platform 9 3/4 ticket
-Frame-worthy pages of spells
-bat skeleton (sorry, I think i forgot his picture)








I love it all so much!

In fact, we had a friend come over as we were opening, a friend who is not into Halloween, and she was so impressed. It really is a unique gift set that I will treasure forever. Thank you so much, Vsalz!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh! And the sign of the hand pointing the way to treats! Love that, too!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We've been reaper... Had to stop searching for the things I need for next weekend's party to open the boxes up.... Thank you so much reaper. Millie is soooo enjoying making 4 inch string out of her new rope. Lots of new stickers for my card exchanges. New people and things for my spooky town. A container to make into a geocache... WOW Reaper you did good... Millie Loves YOU!! pictures later when I have more time..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Melanormal, that is a fantastic Reap. Wow vslaz am in total awe!!!

I do witches, wizards and fortune tellers every year. Each year I have an emphasis on something. This year it is magic and I am sadly not where I hoped to be with it. I have had surgery issues twice and am barely walking with a large boot cast. So... I have neglected my theme a lot. But, thanks to some wonderful Reapers this year I do have lots of new things that fall in the magic area and will be fun for the kids.

Next year I am doing a sort of Harry Potter thing. I am still working on it but our annual Conjurer's consortium as we call it will be a special reunion for Hogwarts peeps but with all my other witches, tellers and wizards also. Man, I would LOVE stuff like this.

These Reapers are so much fun. I love them all. Some are much more simple and not as detailed as others but all of them help make our Haunts so special. There are times when I wish for just creepy cloth and spider webs. We can all use that all the time. It is so awesome to see a Knock them out of the ballpark Reap that gives me inspiration and points me in a direction for next year's theme.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Had an unexpected banging on the door today & found not one but TWO boxes on my step from our Reaper, TzGirls123 and her sweet 3 year old DS! We are blown away by all the goodies & I am going to post lots of detailed pics as soon as I can pry some of the items out of my childen's hands! It is getting close to their bedtime but I wanted to post a quick pic I took this evening with some of the fun presents that came specifically for them in the box. 

My DS is wearing a super cool pumpkin hat - almost like a jester hat & it has bells on it, and my DD is wearing a beautiful masquerade mask that she is in LOVE with that was for her. She has told me she wants to sleep in it & she wants to wear it to her dance class this week to show her friends, so I would say it's a hit! They also each have in their hands a very cool rattling wand that TzGirl123 and her son made for them and they are both dueling & casting spells on everything with them! 

Here they are in a pair of matching pj's with their friend Mr. Bones the Butler, enjoying parts of our awesome reap! Once they go to bed I will lay out everything we received & take more pictures so I can post them. 

Thank you so much, TzGirls! We love everything & can't wait to share the super wonderful things you made & sent to us!!!!! I am truly having trouble trying to decide what I like best! You rock!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Melanormal-- I'm so glad you liked it. The snitch is for your curiosities display, and the pointing hand reminded me so much of the one in diagon alley at universal. As for the potion labels, they were such a blast to make I had to have a set for myself. That's why the reap was a little late too (I had to research all the potions/ingredients/apothecaries to make them accurately). I didn't realize how long it would take! I can't wait to see them on bottles.

Printers devil- if you want the pdf of the labels, let me know. You can get a jump on next year.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Melenormal. Love all the detail in the labels and the shadow boxed snitch.

Jenn& Matt fromPA It was really thoughtful of your reaper to make the wands and include the mask and hat for the kids. They look like they loved them.

So many of the gifts in this second reaping were awesome, including mine! I can not wait to use the servers at my annual Halloween Party, and Lil Ghouliette adored the candy corn.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I opened the box up and took a peek...









...and this is what I saw









Since everything was wrapped, and I didn't have a camera or my phone with me for pictures, I forced myself to wait...and wait...and wait...until I got back home to look at our goodies 









The Trick or Treat bag was stuffed with goodies for the little one. There's a cute little jack-o-lantern t-shirt, three hair bows, stickers, a ghost magnet...









a glow pumpkin wand and a Frankenstein pumpkin decorating kit! 









In the next package we found cookie cutters, some really cool changing portraits stickers and a pumpkin towel! 









I unwrapped the next package to find these awesome Halloween ornaments! We'll be adding these to the tree for sure! 









I mentioned that I had recently bought a wooden doll house at Goodwill, was planning to turn it into a haunted house and needed furnishings. This is what I found inside the last package! 









There's even a mini Oujia board









and a tiny deck of tarot cards! 









Here's everything together! 

Thank you so much amyml! You are a super reaper!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

So glad you liked it! I had a lot of fun making the furniture. I think I need to find myself a doll house. I also really enjoyed picking out accessories for your little one. I have two toddler nephews so I never get to pick out girly things like hairbows!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Took a break from running around the house looking for things I know I have yet have not been able to find... I'll find them AFTER I don't need them anymore. 
Here are the promised pics.

What pretty little boxes... and some nicely wrapped gifts. 









All my little treasures.... notice that nice NEW rope toy for the Mil-storm... wasn't that way for LONG. 









Here's frog showing Millie her new toy.... BOY are we excited. notice the destroyed older rope toy in the lower corner. YES Mil-storn is a Great Dane a mere 125 pound of dainty little pup.










Took Millie less than 2 minutes to have the center ring all to herself .










Settling in to make some 4 inch string.... I have to admit this rope toy has lasted longer then most... no amount of chewing, pulling and clawing has gotten it to shred yet....Millie became so frustrated that she couldn't immediately turn it into 4 inch strings she ran to her toy box and pulled out an old rope toy to shred into string.... This new rope toy will have DAYS and days of play into..... THANKS.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd like to apologize in advance to my reaper. We have had several family emergencies this week. It seems most of my time will be spent at the hospital for at least the next few days. I'm still looking forward to getting my reap but it may take a few days to get the pictures up.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> I'd like to apologize in advance to my reaper. We have had several family emergencies this week. It seems most of my time will be spent at the hospital for at least the next few days. I'm still looking forward to getting my reap but it may take a few days to get the pictures up.


Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Okay! One kid & one DH are napping, and the other kiddo is working on a craft project, so I've got some time to upload my awesome gift photos from our Reaper!

We were super lucky to receive two boxes of goodies, and I am sorry that I don't have more photos of the lovely wrapping - my kiddos were excitedly ripping tissue paper off & I was trying to make sure things weren't broken, so I got most of the pictures later in the day after we had opened everything. 

First, I am sorry to tell the rest of you that *I* was the very fortunate recipient of the gorgeous box that TzGirls123 previously posted photos of - 









I know you wanna see what was inside, so here is a photo of everything unwrapped ~









The goodies are all magical witch items for my witch, Hagatha (I got her last year!). I am slowly expanding our Witch display and want to do a whole shack for her, so TzGirls made some gorgeous potion bottles, put in some candles & bunched together groups of flowers & herbs for smudging. The flowers & plants are wrapped together with twine. The potion bottles have lovely detail and are nicely aged inside too!









Here is what the top/outside of the box looks like, along with two other items nicely wrapped. The box is personalized just for Hagatha! 
I especially love the blue-eyed owl adorning the top. Me, DH & both kids all have blue eyes, so it's just a fun little touch that made it more unexpectedly personal for me!









The two wrapped items in the above photo were two other awesome surprises - first, a gorgeous spell book & stand that TzGirls made just for us. Although it is VERY DIFFICULT to choose my favorite item from this wonderful reaping, if I had to pick, I would probably say the spell book is my favorite! I don't have anything else like it & it is wonderfully detailed! I just don't know which page to display it open to, they are all so great! Here are some photos ~

































TzGirls also left a little space in the book for us to add our own spells, so I'm going to have to live up to her standards if I want to fill the other pages in! The other wrapped package, shown above, was a great little photo display of the Addams Family, a favorite of mine. 









In this picture there is also a fabulous wand for Hagatha & a picture of Tim Curry as The Lord of Darkness from the movie Legend (swoon!), another favorite of mine. The frame is very nice on him too, very heavy & swirly. 

THEN, as if all of the above wasn't enough, there were more goodies to be found! A flaming cauldron, jester pumpkin hat for my DS, lovely mask for my DD, a sheer orange lighted lantern, a fantastic black raven, extra spooky glowing drippy candles, bubbles for the kiddos, a big coloring book and two smaller Haunted House books with pages to write or color in, two stone-looking gargoyle statues, and a glass jar of eyeballs!!!!

Everything was well wrapped & the only tiny shipping accident was that one of the gargoyles had the tips of his wings broken off a bit. No worries - I found both pieces & it is easily remedied, but I thought you would want to know how shipping went. 

































TzGirls, I truly don't think a simple "THANK YOU!" is enough! You have spoiled us & certainly brought tremendous Halloween spirit to our household this year! Your extremely thoughtful gifts will be proudly displayed each year as long as DH & I continue to decorate for Halloween, and probably will be fought over by our kids once we pass the torch someday! You & your DS knocked it out of the park for us and we are very appreciative. Thank you so, so much for making our season extra-special this year! 

I am having serious thought towards building an addition on the house where I can display Hagatha and all her fabulous belongings all year round now! I am not going to want to pack her display up this year, of that I am sure!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been Reaped! Bethene, THANK YOU! My jaw dropped so many times while opening my gifts! I am so blown away! I have to say my pictures don't do these gifts justice! 
Also, I was camping for the weekend, so Im sorry for any delay in posting.

This wine bottle is gorgeous, I love it! I can just imagine how many comments it will get at our party!








These spell books are fantastic! I have no words! I love the burned pages in the smaller one and the larger one is just stunning!















Did you make this mask? I am in LOVE with this!








I love this necklace!








And everything together. A few things that i didn't take individual pictures of are the dragon, the bottle labels, lights, giant fuzzy spider, mini bottles and creepy cloth as well as the lovely gypsy like fabric I used as the background








Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So happy that you like everything, but I and that it made it in one piece! I was I had fun crafting for you (yea, I made the mask) Have a very happy Halloween, and a great party!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I just got home from my vacation and I got an amazing package from my reaper!!!! Thank you so much! You are so talented and I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!! It is absolutely perfect!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been reaped! Thank you reaper! You knocked it out of the park! I can't find any identification though, so let us know who you are so I can thank you properly and you can take credit for your work. 

Super creative address label and fun painted box








Lots of goodies inside








Love me some PB&J ;D J/K Wire wrapped trees arrived safely














These origami-ish lights are so cool. Did you make them?








Love the Haunted Mansion ghosts and I've been eyeballing the glass spider frame. Luckily, I didn't buy it for myself yet. 








Some very nice jewelry (Poe and DotD!) and cute (is that the right word?) spider magnets. 








I've wanted one of these since before I joined the forum! Thank you! 








This pictures does not do this justice. This glass plate is gorgeous! 








The whole kit and caboodle. 








Thank you again reaper! I love it all!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Those origami lights are so creative. I am in awe of the miniature diorama. I just finished making one in a small pumpkin and my hands felt so clumsy. This one you did is way smaller. Well done. Nice reaping.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been reaped! Thank you Momof2. I already have ideas and places picked out for them majority of the items. working on getting pictures on the computer right now. Stay tuned!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

First of all, this is a teaser card I got a week ago when I should have been a better victim and posted it right away. The parchment paper with the reaper and message is super cool.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Momof2 did a great job figuring me out. I already know what and where I want to do with the things. 
A super cute rug that I'm really excited to put out.








Halloween ribbon which will definitely be used. I love ribbon.








Yummy Halloween scented soaps that I'm sure smell better than the bar of soap I'm using right now.








Really sweet Day of the Dead figurines. 








Halloween cards








Cute Halloween handkerchiefs. 








A really cool Day of the Dead snow globe that had a slightly rough time in shipping. I can fix it though! Easy peasy lemon sqeezy. 















The whole kit and kaboodle








Thank you again Momof2. You did a great job and I'm so happy with all of it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped by printersdevil.. Wow! What a wonderful reaping I received.. It has a green color scheme.... I love it all, and I and I will post pictures of it ASAP, and and boy thank you so much!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is the wonderful gifts from Printersdevil, first is the adorable Madame Alexander doll/ knickknack of the wicked witch,,, LOVE her! 
THEN is a Wicked Witch Porcelain doll, I absolutely adore her!!! she is so awesome! then there is a picture of all of my gifts, both dolls and 3 pictures, two of the WWof the West, and on that says "Life's a witch, then you fly" .which is so awesome!, then a close up of the two wicked witch pictures, so cool!, and a close up of the little witch and the life's a witch picture, again, thank you Printersdevil !!!!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, Amyl! I was your reaper, and I'm glad you liked everything.  Yes, I made the origami lights, as well as the trees, the magnets, and of course, the miniature altoid graveyard. I had such fun making everything for you. And I keep seeing things I would like to add to your box, but alas, I had to ship it sometime! lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene, the broom for the small witch figurine is in there. I wrapped it with some bubble wrap because I was afraid it would break the glass. I hope you find it. I knew those were perfect for you!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Phantasm said:


> I've been Reaped! Bethene, THANK YOU! My jaw dropped so many times while opening my gifts! I am so blown away! I have to say my pictures don't do these gifts justice!
> Also, I was camping for the weekend, so Im sorry for any delay in posting.
> 
> This wine bottle is gorgeous, I love it! I can just imagine how many comments it will get at our party!
> ...


Love those spell books


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Melanormal said:


> Hi, Amyl! I was your reaper, and I'm glad you liked everything.  Yes, I made the origami lights, as well as the trees, the magnets, and of course, the miniature altoid graveyard. I had such fun making everything for you. And I keep seeing things I would like to add to your box, but alas, I had to ship it sometime! lol


Thank you again! The origami is seriously impressive. The trees are already in my village, but the altoid tin made it to my "special" Halloween shelf that sits out all year.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Queen of spades, I am so sorry that globe got messed up!! I thought for sure I had it packed well.  I'm glad to hear that you think you can fix it though.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

To my unknown reaper your second card arrived today with mention of gifts of three,,,, 
While boxes of rope for my hell hound and my small world did arrive
The one with sweeping panic has yet. to be seen. 
I hope it is not out terrorizing someone unsuspecting , 

Will add a photo of the card later.
Also want to add the Mil=storm, the hound from hell has been enjoying her toy it's been the longest lasting rope toy yet ... she still has two rings in tact and the one is still mostly in one piece. It's been great watching her try her very best to make it into 4 inch strings. Alas for her, she has been unable to chew it into submission.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

I must apologize to my wonderful reaper Candy Creature! I was reaped yesterday, but I was sick with a migraine so I didn't get online. I've been trying to get pictures off my phone to post, but it is not cooperating for some reason. If I can't get the pictures to transfer, then I will retake them with my camera and post them tomorrow. I'm sorry, but I promise I will get them posted! Thank you Candy Creature! I love everything you sent and everything arrived safe and sound!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I was reaped!!! Thank you so much Whisper!!! I was out of town since Saturday with my 3 yr old and my hubby never mentioned a packaged came for me a few days ago!!! We promptly opened it this morning and love it sooooo much!!!

Got home after 11:00pm last night & saw this sitting in the entry way & was so excited!! But I was also exhausted from driving all day & being really sick too, so we decided to wait until this morning to open so we could enjoy it 








Opened it up to see such fun goodies inside!!








Love these multi-cultural fingers for my adult area at parties!! I believe these were painted!! LOVE them & so much more realistic than the pinkish colored way they normally come 








THis clock is so awesome & is perfect for my haunted mansion area & haunted hotel i want to do next year!! THe movement goes backwards!!!!








Freaky Fabric (always needed, of course!!!)








2 very realistic skulls with articulated jaws, perfect for my pirates area, or even my witch area!








A Skelly Bat, which i was looking for one but they sold out so fast!!








Here it is in my house already 








A Bag of bones, perfect for my pirate area. I want to re-create part the first skelly scene on the POTC ride with these








An ingredient for my potion bottles, wool of bat. so cool!








I already added it to my bottle 








This awesome "card" from my reaper, which I will turn into my check in sign for my haunted hotel next year 








An adorable skelly frog, perfect for any of my haunt areas, but will go with my witches this year 








The Hocus Pocus Pillows!!! I have picked these up and put them back several times!! I was wanting to wait until after my reap to buy any more things for halloween, and i'm so glad I did!!








And last but not least, I absolutely LOVE this bell!!! I squealed so much when I opened this!! It is the perfect check in bell!!! I was just at Disneyland/CA adventures over the weekend and really taking in all of the decor at the Tower of Terror/Hollywood Haunted Hotel because they will be changing it to Garudians of the Galaxy theme instead of twilight zone in the new year. This is part of the reason i want to do haunted hotel next year, because I love the vibe of this ride so much & will really miss it!! THis bell will also be perfect for my Madame Leota area this year too!








I absolutely LOVE everything in my reap!! It fits so perfect with my style and haunt themes 
THank you again, so, so much!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

whisper said:


> I must apologize to my wonderful reaper Candy Creature! I was reaped yesterday, but I was sick with a migraine so I didn't get online. I've been trying to get pictures off my phone to post, but it is not cooperating for some reason. If I can't get the pictures to transfer, then I will retake them with my camera and post them tomorrow. I'm sorry, but I promise I will get them posted! Thank you Candy Creature! I love everything you sent and everything arrived safe and sound!


No apologies needed. Hope your migraine is better. I totally understand about the pictures. I have had had a horrible time just logging in to the website today. It has taken me a full hour to get connected.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

To my reap guess what just arrived... that third box you warned me of. I will be opening it later tonight and if I have time will post pictures otherwise I'll have to do so on Monday as we're hopping over here trying to get everything going to the party venue into the trucks and trailers... Who knew it took 2 pick-ups with trailers to move a carn-evil 3 towns over...


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

tzgirls123, 
I'm so glad you liked everything. Yes I did repaint some of the fingers. I didn't particularly like the original paint job, plus, they were all the same. Needed some variety. LOL! I had planned a couple other projects, but just ran out of time, so I'm glad you liked what I did send. Have a Happy Halloween!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, finally got the pictures off my phone so I can post them. Stupid Apple updates! Anyway, without further ado, here is what I received from my wonderful reaper, Candy Creature!









Received this nicely decorated package, but didn't open it right away because I had a migraine. Thankfully I rarely get them, but when I do they are usually whoppers!

I opened the package and this is what I see









It had this cute card









(Loved the tissue paper under the card!)









Under the card was this long sleeved shirt with a fabulous cat on it!









And a garden flag with another cat! (I think it's safe to say I like cats!)









Then I found this Halloween decorated Lemax house!









And some Skull stakes to light a path. Perfect for my short sidewalk to my porch!









And some purple lights that will help light my cemetery!









And here is everything together.









Thank you so much Candy Creature! Everything is perfect and I absolutely love it all!! I hope you have a wonderfully spooky Halloween!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Dear Victim, I know you have been waiting for AGES for your package & it feels like it will never arrive. I have been obsessively tracking your package and it is making SSSSLLLLOOOOWWWWW progress, but progress all the same. It did have a long way to go from Pennsylvania, and as I've already mentioned, I did ship a little bit past the deadline due to a sick kiddo (he's better now, thankfully!). As someone said on the sign-up thread, maybe they are sending packages strapped to turtles these days! 

I do hope that once it FINALLY arrives, you will feel like it was worth the wait. I do apologize again for the delay, and promise that I really did carefully peruse your list to choose items that I thought would really suit you. 

Lovely reaps, everyone! I think so many of us are busy with getting ready for Halloween that it's been harder to post comments, but I've been checking in now & again to look at photos! 

Tick tock, tick tock! Trying to outrun the clock!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I have been reaped!!! I have been so busy with work these last few weeks I nearly forgot about the reaper so imagine my excitement when I arrived home today to a box with my name on it.  

I want to send a HUGE THANK YOU to my reaper mb24 for a wonderful JOL filled reap!! I love everything and I'm excited to add these to my pumpkin patch ASAP.  ok now time for pictures...

What I saw when I opened the box...(love the tissue!) 








Love the haunted house card....








Close up of this adorable vintage style JOL pail that appears to be hand painted. What a fantastic job! He will fit right in with the pumpkin patch! 








LOVE these guys!!! I have been wanting a black cat/JOL blow mold like this forever, so excited to finally have one of my own. And the mummy is too cute, never seen a mummy blow mold before but I am happy to have him. 








Last but not least an all together shot! You can see the additional items I received, two strands of JOL lights, a light up JOL necklace, and a JOL candle. 








Thank you again Mb24 for a wonderful reap!!!! It was just what I needed to get into the Halloween spirit.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the little mummy!! Seriously Great reap!!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Ha! I love that MB24 gave you a pumpkin necklace because I sent her one! Lovely gifts!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> Ha! I love that MB24 gave you a pumpkin necklace because I sent her one! Lovely gifts!


Great minds think alike! I love these so much that I went out and bought several...we wore them to the pumpkin patch last weekend. Thanks again!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Halloweena said:


> I have been reaped!!! I have been so busy with work these last few weeks I nearly forgot about the reaper so imagine my excitement when I arrived home today to a box with my name on it.
> 
> I want to send a HUGE THANK YOU to my reaper mb24 for a wonderful JOL filled reap!! I love everything and I'm excited to add these to my pumpkin patch ASAP.  ok now time for pictures...
> 
> ...



So happy to hear that you like everything! I got into painting JOLS this year and I wanted to make sure that I saved one for you as well. Happy Halloween!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hope to see more pictures tomorrow!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

can't have this on the 2nd page


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been reaped! Got back from my lunch break and saw that I received a package! I can't wait to open it after work!

It's from Pennsylvania!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

I know there must be a few more people that haven't posted their reaps yet. There have been some really great reaps this is great gun.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I agree. We got a picture of a box and a message saying they have another box! Where are the pics of the content!!!




SilentRaven said:


> I know there must be a few more people that haven't posted their reaps yet. There have been some really great reaps this is great gun.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Wickedwench said:


> I agree. We got a picture of a box and a message saying they have another box! Where are the pics of the content!!!


That and ive been trying to follow people as much as i can. i know that the person who gifted to me, has not posted what they got yet and a few others as well


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Pics to come momentarily!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Funny story. I was at lunch and reading the forum. I saw bethene's message about letting her know if you haven't been reaped yet, so I messaged her. Well, my luck being what it was, I get back from lunch to see that I received a package!

I had to wait to get home to open it.








Haha worth it to keep everything packed neatly!








These are Halloween cat chip clips (and magnets)! I asked for Halloween things for the kitchen.  Aren't they cute? Meow!








Next was a light up door cover! I have glass patio doors that are so empty, so this is perfect for them!








This sign is so fun! Wonderful for my door! "Come in for a spell!" I like the witchy-ness and the colors! 








Kitchen towels were next! We only have one pair of hand towels for the kitchen, so these are a blessing! And not to mention gosh darn cute!
Witch for me and zombies for the hubby! Brings a nice orange to the kitchen.








Okay, these took me by surprise! I keep including steampunk on my lists, but this was so simple, classy, and genius! Steampunk pumpkins! I wrote that I like autumn things that could be up all season, and ta-da! They're so cool!!








Last but not least, and one of my favorites...WELCOME FOOLISH MORTALS. I LOVE Haunted Mansion. My husband and I are obsessed. On our Disney honeymoon, we basically bought all our personal souvenirs from Memento Mori, which is the Haunted Mansion shop. So this was fanastic! It's even printed on an old book page!








Everything together!








And the card! My reaper was *Jenn&MattFromPA*! Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!! This was an incredible reap, and I appreciate how much time and effort and all the thought you put into this. It definitely shows, and all to my taste! You are awesome!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

*2nd reaper*

As promised photos of my third box... got her just in time to be used at Loki's Nightmare on Saturday... THANKS again reaper.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Sneakykid, I'm so glad the package FINALLY made it to you, and it seems to have arrived in once piece, too. Phew! I apologize again for the long wait - I went back & forth a little on the Haunted Mansion item, wondering what you'd like best, and so I ordered that later than everything else, but I still would have been okay for the deadline if not for my son getting sick. My husband works out of state during the week, and it's just me with the kids. I didn't want to drag a puking kid to the Post Office, so I shipped late. Pretty sure the Post Office staff appreciated that choice! LOL! 

I was really intrigued by the Steampunk stuff on your Likes list! I have always liked the style of Steampunk, so I spent a lot of time on Pinterest and I watched a fun Netflix show on Steampunk for inspiration. I was a little intimidated at the possibility of making a Steampunk weapon but when I thought of Steampunk pumpkins, they seemed doable & would also fit your desire for autumn things you could keep up for awhile. I found a lot of fun mini-gears in the scrapbook section of two craft stores, and I thought the mixed metals paint colors looked both old-fashioned & autumn-like. Anyway, it was fun to make something unique & I hope they do fit into your own idea of Steampunk. 

The "Welcome Foolish Mortals" sign was made by an Etsy artist. The book page is from a Pre-Civil War Era dictionary - about 1849. I love the aged look it gives & I think it makes it feel even more "Haunted Mansion" because the paper is so old & fragile. You could also choose to frame it in an 11x14 frame with a mat if you like that look. If you do ever take it out of the frame though, just be careful because the paper is super-thin & can tear easily. 

Your Lists had me thinking outside the box this time around, which was pretty fun. Thanks for being so patient, and Happy Halloween!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

It seems that it's my turn today 
Forgive me for opening it on my bed, it's the only clean surface in the house as we're trying to clean and remodel the interior of our house.









I found this lovely package sitting on my porch this morning. I love Hocus Pocus so when I saw that I got a package from one Winifred Sanderson I knew I had been reaped. I immediately brought it in and opened it. I had a little help though. My cat buddy hopped up on the bed and immediately began to investigate. He approved right away.









Here's how things looked when I opened the box up. I saw bones and was immediately excited. My first gift was a skeleton ground breaker! I always saw these in stores but never got one myself. 









Buddy also likes the skeleton.









Underneath the skeleton was this HUGE bat! I already have a few ideas on where to put it.









Buddy immediately made friends with the bat.









Some wonderful Do Not Enter tape with black cats.









I also received a flying ghoul! I am really tempted to tie this onto my boyfriend's drone and cause a little havoc.
Buddy was trying to get the skeleton hand to pet him. It didn't work for some strange reason, lol.









I LOVE THIS SIGN! it's so cute! I need to run out and get a hook so I can hang it. I just need to figure out where to put it. 









Buddy also likes the sign. I took the picture and then immediately removed it from his reach. He has enough fiber in his diet.









Here is everything together. THANK YOU SO MUCH! There was no identification from my reaper so I have no clue who you are but I really do like all the gifts! I will do my best to give them a proper home.












And here is one more picture of my helper because I love his little furry face and want to share it. He's not usually this playful so it was nice to catch it on camera! (he does love to cuddle though, he's my cuddle-bug)


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

So you are going to get a card revealing that I was your reaper!!!! But I couldn't wait!!!

I am sooooo glad you got it before your party!!! I was panicked that it would arrive late. Since it was entirely filled with carnevil themed items it would have been tragic if it didn't arrive on time!

I hope you like the mask. I wanted to keep it simple while yet creepy! Between the paint on the mask drying and the paint on your dragons egg, I thought I was never going to be able to ship them!!!!

The wigs were purchased for my god children...who then changed their minds about their costumes... worked out perfectly!!! I hope you got good use of them. Can't wait for pics from the party!



Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> As promised photos of my third box... got her just in time to be used at Loki's Nightmare on Saturday... THANKS again reaper.
> 
> View attachment 370122


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> It seems that it's my turn today
> Forgive me for opening it on my bed, it's the only clean surface in the house as we're trying to clean and remodel the interior of our house.
> 
> 
> ...


So glad it made it to you! For some reason I had a hard time, only trying to get outdoor things that fit what you liked. Hope you can use everhthing.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay, so I got my stuff awhile ago, but have been unable to upload pictures. So let's try this again. Lol.

This bracelet 








These beautiful potion bottles








And these little signs. (I love the mini broom). Lol.










Thank you reaper, who ever you are!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! loved looking at all the gifts


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Been busy with running back and forth to doctor and with cleaning out my grandma's house and thought I would check to see if my victims second package arrived yet as it should have been there the end of last week. I was in a hurry and mailed it from the post office and I honestly don't remember the clerk handing me the tracking receipt so I haven't been able to tell if it has been delivered or not.  

On my way out now but will pm my victim tonight to double check.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

The reap we just perfect... Thanks ever so much for it all. 

Alas I don't have many photos from the party... I always tell myself to get the camera out and take photos but someone sidetracks me to chat, a problem needs attention or something and before you know it the party's over. I'm hoping that attendees to the event will share photos they took, here are 2 I did manage to snap showing what we did with the canvas dropcloth we got in an earlier reap, a few of the buckys I deck out in the wigs, masks and red noses I got in reaps. Sadly on the stage behind banners and lacy curtains is the great fortune teller stuff I got in an earlier reap and I didn't get photos... hoping my teller took some and will send them. And I didn't get photos of my oddities table with all the great reap gifts I got in earlier reaps... I could kick myself now I own a go-pro and I didn't stick it on my head to at least get video.... next year. 



















Wickedwench said:


> So you are going to get a card revealing that I was your reaper!!!! But I couldn't wait!!!
> 
> I am sooooo glad you got it before your party!!! I was panicked that it would arrive late. Since it was entirely filled with carnevil themed items it would have been tragic if it didn't arrive on time!
> 
> ...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Edited to say that my victims 2nd package is officially MIA!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What's going on with it?? What a pain in the butt


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

As of last night the second package hasn't arrived. The estimated delivery day the PO gave me was last Saturday. I was running late the day I mailed it and if the clerk gave me the tracking number I managed to lose it before I got back home. I tried calling the PO to see if they could give me the number off the package and was told it had just left and was on its way to the processing facility. So I've been keeping my fingers crossed that it will show up and honestly didnt think there would be any problems. In the postal service's eyes, since I don't have a tracking number or any kind of receipt for the transaction, I have no proof the transaction ever happened.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I was reaped! Actually, a few days ago, but it's been so hectic around here getting ready for the big day that I've finally gotten around to uploading my pictures.

I loved everything! Can't wait to use some of this baking stuff, and the hat and bottle were amazing! Definitely unexpected, but they're beautiful and I might just display them year-round. Thank you so much reaper!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

reaps are still coming in! 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYBODY!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey Silent Raven. I had to wait till our party to take a pic of the candle holder!!










SilentRaven said:


> reaps are still coming in!
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYBODY!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Wickedwench said:


> Hey Silent Raven. I had to wait till our party to take a pic of the candle holder!!
> View attachment 375474


 that looks awesome, im so glad you like it. im not overly crafty but i worked hard on it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

There will be one more reaping to come. I'll be sending out a replacement reap for my victim's second box which is still MIA. Just need my hubby to help me with one item.


----------

